

Holocaust 'hero' Sir Nicholas Winton dies aged 106 - arelangi
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-33350880

======
MrZongle2
Not sure why the BBC placed "hero" in quotes. Sounds like the very definition
to me.

Almost as amazing as his actions which saved 669 (!) children is the fact that
_he said nothing about it for decades_ and it wasn't until his wife found an
old notebook that the story came to light.

